# Best shampoo?



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sure this has been asked before! Anyone have the link to another post or you can just reply here! I want to go to PetSmart today and get some shampoo for my first bath with Ozzy (see alpha's post ) 

Anyway, any recommendations would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Since you chickened out (yep I read your other post) I see this as a moot point. But I used Fresh N Clean (Oatmeal & Baking Soda) recommended by the manager of PetsMart (and I used the ZoomGroom, also recommended by her). Daja is as soft as a baby puppy! So when you decide to actually bathe her, that would be a good one. It was about $9 but it's a pretty big bottle (18 oz)


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw that today when I bought the wipes lol. I saw the ZoomGroom too... that's the thing with like 3 brushes all in one? 

I think I'm gonna really try to bathe him. I keep telling myself that lol


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a rubber thingie with fat "bristles" and is great for short haired dogs. It's blue and says ZOOMGROOM on it. Runs about $8 I think.

Yeh, I wanna see pictures of him wet as proof you actually did it!


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL OK! I will take pics  (Notice it's been 2 days and I haven;t done it yet  lol)


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Earthbath's Mango & Tango Shampoo & Conditioner and the Creme Rinse & Conditioner. I have a shih-tzu x bichon cross and it works well with her coat. You don't have to use the conditioner if it's not necessary. I like them because they're natural, gentle and safe for the environment. It's a tad expensive but you can dilute the shampoo and the conditioner. And you don't have to use much if you use it full strength. They also carry shampoo bars and deodorizing spritzes and other formulas. Just google Earthbath


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

www.bestshotpet.com I got it at an equine show. I'm sure you could order it though. I really like all the product I bought from them . Especially the bug spray ... I use that all the time when she is working in a field. The shampoo and conditioner works great and smells great too.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

From Petsmart, I would get either EarthBath, or the lambert Kay, Oatmeal and Baking soda shampoos...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sooooooooooo have you bathed her yet?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah...we want 'proof pics'!!! Lol!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, my new favorite shampoo is Buddy Wash tea tree and bergamot


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok no... I haven't bathed him yet lol (took him to the vet)! BUT... I did get some products... I got the Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe, a ZoomGroom, a microfiber towel, and a sprayer thingy that looks like a shower thingy that will go on a spigot for outside... (I know that's a great description lol)

Anyway... when he gets stinky, I'm totally bathing him!


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> OK, my new favorite shampoo is Buddy Wash tea tree and bergamot


My daughter said a client left a bottle of Buddy Wash at her work (vet office) and all the girls fought over it becuase it smelled so good. She said it was the Lavender & Mint. I decided to try it so I ordered it on E-bay with the buddy splash and the buddy rinse. I have never had any problem on E-bay but this seller with a 99.8 rating turned out to be the worst seller I have had the pleasure to do bussness with. 36 days later I still do not have my Buddy Wash. She even says she has 19 in stock and ships in 48 hours. She does not return E-mails and if she does she did not read what I wrote so her responce is not to my email. I am getting so mad.


----------



## tommy1201 (Sep 17, 2008)

We also liked Daja


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i use earth bath puppy formula. i really like it. it makes her really shiny and soft, so i think when shes full grown i def want to keep using earth bath...


----------



## soaplady (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello, the best shampoo for pets is handmade out of all natural ingredients. If your looking for that type of product, I've got it! I have a couple of types of pet shampoo and soap bars available. Also, will protect from fleas and ticks. Long lasting ALL NATURAL!!


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Yeh, I wanna see pictures of him wet as proof you actually did it!




OK! I did it!! It was funny... LOL

Here is the link to the thread I posted in the pictures forum...

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/36660-i-gave-ozzy-bath.html


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the Earthbath


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I just recently got shampoo for my Chloe, and I got the Crazy Dog Pina Colada Shampoo. Boy does she smell great, her coat looks great, and is really, really soft. I really like it. But am looking for the Rainforest scent, I think that one will smell great as well, and maybe even the Baby Powder one.


----------

